

Ask HN: Where can I find marketing/business development internships? - djsamson

I'm interested in applying for an internship at a start-up in silicon valley. I'm a business student but I took time off from college to focus on my own ventures/investments full-time. I feel like moving to the bay area even if it is just for a little while and working at a start-up would be an awesome experience. I am in the process of learning to code so I couldn't apply for anything programming related as I don't think I'm qualified yet. Thank you for your help.
======
lachyg
Just email startups you'd be interested in working for, tell them what you
could do, and I'm sure a few would be happy to have you.

Edit: I think Zurb takes marketing interns.

------
prosa
We've listed a bunch of these types of internships on my startup's website.
(collegejobconnect.com)

Shoot me an email if you want, my contact info is in my profile.

------
rgrieselhuber
Ginzametrics (YCS10) is looking for a marketing / bizdev intern.

